# classical music 6th to 11th century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay this era is foggy in classical,naxos barely cover stuff from 9th century but the 6th century was the first classical composer of our time, i heard there is classical composer of greek origin that wrothe classical back in 500(something)and it still play in christian orthodox Church today.

So my question will there be a naxos covering this era of better .Im looking for very retro classical could be semi instrumental or vocal, im asking you this because quite honnestly quite frankly i know fck all about this era im talking about.

So anyone what are the composer of this era Worth mentioning 6-11 century.
Who here into very retro medieval classical music ancient troubadour ect.

Early medieval era shawll we says this

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love that era but claim ignorance about most of it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ Allegri was active in the 17th century - that is 600 years after the end date that deprofundus asks about .... and it is a very different style of music to that of the period he writes about


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay this era is foggy in classical,naxos barely cover stuff from 9th century but the 6th century was the first classical composer of our time, i heard there is classical composer of greek origin that wrothe classical back in 500(something)and it still play in christian orthodox Church today.
> 
> So my question will there be a naxos covering this era of better .Im looking for very retro classical could be semi instrumental or vocal, im asking you this because quite honnestly quite frankly i know fck all about this era im talking about.
> 
> ...


I think too little survives, quite honestly. 
The only composer I know is St Godric of Finchale (11th/12th century) and his hymns: they're simple & quite touching, but mainly noteworthy as being the first Anglo-Saxon literature we have, rather than as music. I also love them because we used to visit Finchale Abbey when we lived at Durham.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Notker the Stammerer, or Notker Balbulus (c840-912) is the earliest named composer I can think of. (Wikipedia)

He and a couple of contemporaries (Tuotilo and Ratpert; I didn't remember them!) can be found on the Glossa album "Music and Poetry in St. Gallen".


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

You also mentioned troubadours - the earliest surviving troubadour music is that of William IX, Duke of Aquitaine (also known as Guillaume de Poitiers) (1071-1126). He was the grandfather of Eleanor of Aquitaine and, more importantly, the 30-greats-grandfather of my wife.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> You also mentioned troubadours - the earliest surviving troubadour music is that of William IX, Duke of Aquitaine (also known as Guillaume de Poitiers) (1071-1126). He was the grandfather of Eleanor of Aquitaine and, more importantly, the 30-greats-grandfather of my wife.


Wow - all hail to your wife's illustrious ancestry! :tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Look for recordings of plainchant, which developed in the period you're talking about. A lot of the most widely known chants were written later, however, and the exact origin dates of the older ones are not known. Unfortunately the record before A.D. 1100 or so is very sparse.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Wow - all hail to your wife's illustrious ancestry! :tiphat:


We like to brag... but actually everyone alive today who has European ancestry is probably descended from him too. We're just lucky that we've been able to trace one line far enough back.


----------

